# Everyone else's wedding



## PubMissus

Anyone feel like everyone is telling you what to do?

Myself and OH are not spectacle people, and though we live in a pub, we don't like to go out out. 

We didn't want stag and hens, we share our friends, my closest friends are boys, he has a couple of close girls. And given our line of work people have a beer with us close to everyday. It's just not important to us to go and have a crazy getaway.

We're getting so much pressure from everyone to go away and get crazy. (Even some people who know we're expecting).

We suggested a compromise of a joint night out for the benefit of those who are causing a fuss. 

For the wedding we wanted a small ceremony with our nearest and dearest followed by a meal and family friendly party at the pub for a couple of hours.

Now everyone's inviting themselves and saying it's going to be a crazy party, etc etc.

I just feel like rather than what we wanted, which was something that we feel very comfortable in, everyone's putting so much pressure on making us do what they want.

It's just making me want to just put the whole thing on hold.

I feel like hiding away with OH and a few choice people and letting everyone know it's done after.


----------



## Babybump87

Hey

I am definitely with you on this subject. Been so many arguments and general bitching

In the end ive told everyone its MY wedding I will do what I want not you.this seams to have worked... so far... wouldn't mind were only having a small wedding close family . 

How are things now? X


----------



## Faith001

Just tell them directly that it is your wedding and you will decide how do you want to organize it!


----------



## mariapope

Wedding is a very hard but very happy thing. Best wishes


----------

